# Diatomaceous earth in the yard



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I *think* we may have a minor flea problem and I'm thinking about putting DE around the yard. But I'm wondering if this is a good idea because DE not only kills the bad insects, but also the beneficial ones. So is it worth it?

Has anyone had any experience with using DE around the yard for fleas and other pests? Good, bad or otherwise?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Couple of this about DE. One, there are two kinds; the gardening kind and pool filter kind. You would NOT want to use the pool filter kind. Two, DE can be very irritable to the lungs if inhaled and I would be concerned about your dog sniffing around and breathing it in. It's not toxic, per say, but the microscopic little diatoms are sharper than razors and hazardous in their own way.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Only use "food" grade, I have used it as a flea powder on my dogs. Unfortunately fleas are not our problem, just ticks. I have been thinking about using it outside because we have a big ant problem. I have to be careful what chemicals I use because Kiya has siezures.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah I know to only use the food-grade, I'm still trying to figure out who carries it. I'm not even positive that it is fleas, actually. I've been waking up the past few nights with little red bites that look exactly like flea bites, but neither my bf, who shares the same bed, nor the cat nor the dog have been experiencing any kind of bites or itching. It's just me. And the dog is on Frontline Plus, the cat's about to be put on Frontline...I'm at a total loss as to what this could be if it's not fleas.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Combine capstar pills and sentinal pills. They kill every flea on them and the sentinal controls the larvae and eggs. The sentinal is once a month (covers heart worm too) and the capstar kills every flea on them within 30 minute or so. I apply the frontline with the capstar and the combination works very well.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

http://www.dirtworks.net/Natural-Pet-Supplies.html this is where I got mine. I'm usually the one that gets bit myself. We took up all the carpet years ago and put pergo floors down. I think that has really helped to. Maybe your alergic to something, did you change laundry soap or something?


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

No, I haven't changed anything. Some of the bumps are definitely bites, you can see the red puncture wound in the center and they're clustered together like flea bites. Some of the other ones just look like allergic reaction hives. Maybe I'm allergic to flea bites? Weird cause I've never been allergic before. Anyway I'm off to the derm on Friday to get checked out.

Thanks for the help and links guys...I'm moving into a new house soon so I wanna be extra sure that if there is an infestation, it doesn't get carried over.


----------

